# Wilier Cento Uno vs Le Roi



## mjolner80 (Nov 18, 2010)

2009 Le Roi vs 2010 Cento Uno.
Anyone have the experience to comment?
Both look nice, but what's the difference in the ride?
Did the Le Roi have any issues with cables that the Cento Uno has had?


----------



## wheel_suker (Feb 3, 2005)

No the Le Roi does not have any internal cable routing. However my 2009 Le Roi paint is suspect. The white is turning cream coloured like the previous Izoard problems.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

They discontinued the Le Roi. You'll have to decided for youself if anything should be read into that or not. I really don't know.


----------



## wheel_suker (Feb 3, 2005)

I dont think you can read anything into the Le Roi being discontinued. It is a Pro Tour level frame and marketing just superceeded it with the Cento as they did not need 2 competing frames at that level. The Le roi is a great ride, very stiff on the climbs. Steering is a little quick but its not a touring frame.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

epic ride!


----------



## Waves77 (Aug 15, 2010)

They also discontinued the Izoard AFAIK, seems like they move their models along pretty fast (just like Pinarello). I wouldn't read anything into it to be honest...


----------



## sgt (Apr 17, 2007)

*Izoard not tehnically discontinued...*

...replaced by the Izoard XP... different fork, different CF layup, likely less stiff, same weight, $500 less at CC: http://www.competitivecyclist.com/frame/2011-wilier-izoard-xp-8369.html

Nice looking.


----------



## Waves77 (Aug 15, 2010)

Didn't they release the Izoard XP as a more budget oriented frame and the Izoard price bracket is now occupied by the Gran Turismo?

Got to see some Cento Uno and Imperiale frames in person a little while ago, definitely lusting after them...


----------



## cafe de columbia (Jan 22, 2011)

Gran Tourismo is priced well above the old Izoard, the design heavily influenced by the Cento Uno.

I upgraded my 2008 model Izoard due to slight yellowing under warranty (plus cash) for a Cento Uno in September 2010 - thanks ATB! I thought the Izoard was a great ride but the Cento Uno knocks spots off it and on my first ride out, I took nearly 10% off a pb. It's light stiff and a real head turner yet soaks-up road noise from our winter ravaged north London roads. 

My advice is to save for the Cento Uno and get your nearest Wilier dealer to build-up the frame to your spec. If money is no object, then wait until Campag launch their electronic group set and order the frame specced for electronic cabling, but unfortunately I'm not Croesus or Petacci, so I'll be sticking with Centaur 10.


----------



## Waves77 (Aug 15, 2010)

AFAIK Campag electronic won't be available until 2012 right?


----------



## cafe de columbia (Jan 22, 2011)

You may well be right but who knows? Campag won't give a launch date but since Movistar are riding it Down Under, it's now just a matter of waiting (and saving your pennies)


----------



## Waves77 (Aug 15, 2010)

Campag had a stand at Tour de Tucson with test bikes, we asked the mechanic there if we'd be able to try the electronic group in 2011 and he said it'd be 2012.

He also mentioned having tested the group in '99 and '04, so I'm looking forward to some initial reviews...


----------

